# Los Angeles Haunt/Maze



## NorwalkHauntLA (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey people, 
I'm relatively new to forums in general.

Were not professional but we do are best to scare every single person that comes into our Haunt.
"Its not about how much money you spend but the People that scare you".
We are a lot of family and friends scaring the life out of people.

We made a video showing some mask and props we will be using. Can you guys check out the video and help us out with some ideas and tips for are clown Maze. We will really appreciate it, we want to get better and bigger every year.

Halloween Clownival On Hopland St http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNaoAkZaG3k

I hope you people like it and have a safe scary fun Halloween.


----------

